# first time smoking lamb



## coondog1980 (Jul 6, 2011)

I ended up getting an awesome deal on some lamb shoulder chops at safeway. Also got an awesome deal on some pre-made caribbean jerk seasoning. So I stopped at the local hardware store and picked up a bag of alder wood chips and headed home. I dry rubbed the chops with seasoning, wrapped in plastic wrap and let sit for 5 hours in fridge. Got the smoker up to 215 and smoked the chops for about an hour(medium-medium well) and here is what I got...
	

		
			
		

		
	








They were juicy and tender and absolutely delicious!!! The jerk seasoning had a great flavor and a good amount of spice to compliment the slightly "gamey" flavor of the lamb.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 6, 2011)

They look delicious!


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 7, 2011)

Looks yummy well done


----------



## venture (Jul 7, 2011)

Those look great.  I love lamb.  You could post something like that every day for me.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

